# The duck farted!



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

Glad to see her enjoying her duck!

(MARJORY)


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Awww - she is so cute playing! She is a happy girl. Hi Leah! :wave:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Awwww, she's such a sweetie. It's funny how she stops to look at the toy when it squeaks but sad too because she's never played with them before. She looks GREAT. She's good with the cats too? Looks like she doesn't even bother with them.


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

How adorable. It has been so wonderful to watch the love people have for her. Wish I wasn't so far away as she seems like an amazing dog.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

She is pretty good with the cats. Every once in a while I catch her with a "hmmm" look and poised as if she would like to chase one, but it takes very little to make her stop.

When she came, she didn't know what a cookie was, or any kind of treat. She had no idea what to do with a toy at all. So we play every day with the lovely toys that were sent with her, and she's getting pretty perky. The sessions don't last long but she seems to enjoy them.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm so glad you have her.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I love your sweet gentle voice with her - she seems a bit timid. When she squeaks the toy - make a fuss - "ooooooh! Make it squeak!!!" - she'll catch on right quick. They so want to please us and if YOU act excited when it squeaks, so will she.

Love the nose sniffles on the camera! AWWw - just want to give her a hug!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She looks happy playing with her farting duck, love the video








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

:wavey:Hi Leah!!! your video is so sweet. I'm glad you are having a new experience on life. you have a wonderful mom, so I hope you both enjoy eachother. big hugs to you both!! thanks for sharing your video!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Carraig said:


> She is pretty good with the cats. Every once in a while I catch her with a "hmmm" look and poised as if she would like to chase one, but it takes very little to make her stop.
> 
> When she came, she didn't know what a cookie was, or any kind of treat. She had no idea what to do with a toy at all. So we play every day with the lovely toys that were sent with her, and she's getting pretty perky. The sessions don't last long but she seems to enjoy them.


I loved watching that vid!! Leah looks like she is enjoying her stuffies now and I think it's awesome that you have this girl! She needed someone to teach her how to have fun with toys and to know what great things treats are!!

How can someone have a dog for 8 years and not PLAY with her? Bless you for making her later years so enjoyable!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So nice to see Leah getting the hang of play and with her trademark smile to boot. The video really brought a smile to my face. Oakly says :wavey:.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh goodie!!!
Miss Leah looks so good...she really looks like she is starting to relax....so cute to see her batting at the toys with her paws....and even a little game of tuggie.....just warms my heart as I am sure it does yours.... It too love the nose sniffles at the camera!!
What a lucky girl she is to have found you!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

The nostril close-ups were pretty funny. That's why I left them there. 

She is a bit timid with strangers. When someone comes to the door she is shy, but if they invite her over she goes for the attention. The night we had the firemen here with the flashing lights, etc. she was outside socializing with everyone.

I think she may have led a fairly isolated life with a single person that didn't take her anywhere except out to potty. We'll get more visiting in after her Gentle Leader cap comes and we'll do some local walks and go to people's houses too.

Right now she's sitting here hoping to score a cracker. Nodda chance. But she sure learned quick that she gets a treat in the afternoon and one at bedtime.

Leah says hi to Oakly and Caue, and wants to know if you guys have any crackers she might just be down to mooch a few.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for showing your video! Leah is very cute...and pretty might I add! 

Hope you and her enjoy a long life together.

She gets that look on her face..."Hmm...what's that darn noise?"

Very cute!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That video just brings a big smile and tears of happiness to me. It is nice to see that she is starting to learn how to play. I love the nose snuffles and made me laugh. She is really a beautiful girl and nice to see her have a loving happy home. I enjoy seeing all her pictures and smiles.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Aw, sweet Leah!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Carraig said:


> She had a great time with her duck and other toys yesterday so I made a video, if I can just get the link on here right.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uhyvIiAJgI


OOhh!! Ooohh! (hand raised) I know how to do this now!! Thanks to Vern or Rick (sorry, forget who!) You copy just the part of the URL that is AFTER the "=" sign, in this case, *6uhyvIiAJqI*, and put it between the "you Tube" tags at the top right of the compostion window! Yipee! I can do it now! 

And it's so great to see Leah playing with toys! "It's never too late to teach an older dog how to play with new fangled farting ducks!" Isn't that how the saying goes?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great retrieve she has to not know what toys are. Ours go crazy when the ducks come out. Even Buttface the Pug loves the duck.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Buttface? LOL! I can imagine what the poor doggy calls you behind his little behind mug!

She is doing really good at bringing it back, even though she's not sure why. The fetch doesn't last too many times, but it's progress.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Wheeeeee, it worked! Thanks Karen.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Gotta love those ducks!! Can you add that to my "The all too famous, ducks" thread? Can someone link this? I'm not sure Im advanced enough to know how?!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Afraid I'm no help on that. I just learned how to embed, but link it whoever has the know-how.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

love to see rescues coming out of their shells 

it may be not that she was never played with, but that she needed to settle in and trust you enough to play with you.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

How cute is she! I love it when she makes it squeek, she looks at it all confused.. What a wonderful pup you have! I am so happy you two found each other


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Just so you know....ducks quack. they don't fart. :

She is so sweet! I'm so glad she is learning how to play.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That is wonderful! I love it how she looks at the toy when it makes the noise, like, hey mom what was that??!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

yay... I finally was able to watch the "whole" video!!! She is just soo darling!!! I love it when she comes over to check out the camera hhehehe. And when she does manage to get a squeak out of a toy... you can really see her like "what the heck???" LOL!!! VERY Adorable!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing - whilst watching that video i clicked on the other one "For the love of Leah" - big mistake cos i'm now sitting here with tears flowing. I am so glad that Leah has found her forever home - long may she make the ducks fart. XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

She is just sooo beautiful. I love her soulful face and the shape of her head. What a sweet girl.


----------

